# Why Would You?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Stick an f300 dial on a megasonic movement?...

ebay item 271218651135

Shame - it's a nice dial too.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Misleading for anyone not in the know.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Should only be a matter of time before the buyer realizes it I hope! Too bad it is not like the early days of eBay when you could see who bought it.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Its a shame Ebay has gone the way it has.


----------

